# Reinforcing sock soles



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there a way to reinforce the sole of a sock when knitting in the round? I couldn't think of a way where that would be possible, unless you just added something later. A pair I made a year ago for my d-i-l have holes in the ball of the foot. I did a search, but didn't really find anything that related specifically to this question.


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

I know what I would do to reinforce in the ball of the foot or bottom of the heel...that is to do a "duplicate" stitch, with whatever yarn or thread you want, in that area. That's just the kitchner (sp?) stitch and I actually like doing it when the stitches I want to duplicate are already there. Doing kitchner stitch when trying to connect rows of live stitches is a little harder.


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh! I forgot to say - Do this duplicate stitch over the FINISHED sock.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you tried wooly nylon thread knitted with the yarn you use? It is used for sewing machines or there are cards of nylon reinforced thread that is made for knitting socks and is available at some local yarn stores (LYS).

I bought some of my wooly nylon thread at JoAnn Fabrics but I'm sure such places as Hobby Lobby, etc., would also carry sock reinforcemet threads.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

what yarn did you use? I have socks that are many years old without any holes, made with sock yarn that has some nylon in it, AND knitted at a very dense gauge.


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Is that in the thread department used for sergers?


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

tlrow said:


> Is that in the thread department used for sergers?


Yes, wooly nylon is in the thread department for sergers. That's where I found it, anyway.


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

chickkie said:


> what yarn did you use? I have socks that are many years old without any holes, made with sock yarn that has some nylon in it, AND knitted at a very dense gauge.


I used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden. It is synthetic. "Composition: 100% Dralon microfiber" It's very soft, and I thought it would hold up well, but apparently not. I think the socks have been well worn, but I would still expect more than a year's wear.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Knit a separate sole and sew it to the finished sock.

I did a double knit sole once, but because it was in the round, and I double knit only that portion, it was trickier than plain old double knitting: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jvallas/double-soled-sock


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Adding wooly nylon by carrying it along and knitting it in with your main yarn is a really easy way to reinforce socks. It is very fine, soft, and very stretchy with lots of give. It is also extremely strong. I use wooly nylon when I have a yarn that I really want to use for socks, but it does not have nylon already blended (i.e. 100% merino). It is available in many colors at most sewing stores or online. It comes in a small cone which will last you a long time. Simply carry it along with your yarn and it will blend right in and you will not know it is there.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

tlrow said:


> I used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden. It is synthetic. "Composition: 100% Dralon microfiber" It's very soft, and I thought it would hold up well, but apparently not. I think the socks have been well worn, but I would still expect more than a year's wear.


the problem is the yarn. It is not sock yarn and won't stand up to wear. It's a wonder it lasted that long


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Reinforcing thread is made by Lang and I found mine at Jimmy Bean Wool. I comes in a variety of colors, is made to blend with and strengthen sock yarn. However you may also want to consider using a washable sock yarn with 25% nylon specifically made for knitting socks.


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

chickkie said:


> the problem is the yarn. It is not sock yarn and won't stand up to wear. It's a wonder it lasted that long


Hmmm. That might have something to do with it. It is displayed mixed in with the sock yarn. I assumed that it was a sock yarn. I do love the linen stitch scarf I made with my leftovers.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tlrow said:


> Is there a way to reinforce the sole of a sock when knitting in the round? I couldn't think of a way where that would be possible, unless you just added something later. A pair I made a year ago for my d-i-l have holes in the ball of the foot. I did a search, but didn't really find anything that related specifically to this question.


You can pad them by using an odd number of stitches on the sole. And do 
Row 1 K1 Slpw
Row2 K

I start right after my toe is finished. I do toe up. You could do the same after you finish your heel if you do cuff down just go back to ST ST when you start your toes.

Here's a pic of my padded soles.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243044-1.html

So easy to do and I do it even with nylon in my socks yarn. Also remember you want nylon in your sock yarn. I like 25% and you want to knit densely. A dense fabric won't wear out as easily.


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

WindingRoad ~ Oh I like your idea of a padded sole. My DL loves the socks I give her and especially the ones with cushy soles. I gotta try your method. But I'm not positive about the instructions. Does K1 Slpw mean knit one, slip one?


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You can pad them by using an odd number of stitches on the sole. And do
> Row 1 K1 Slpw
> Row2 K
> 
> ...


Thank you. This was what I was looking for. I've only been knitting socks for a couple of years and have made 28 pairs. I'm still learning.

Thank you for your other suggestions. I struggle with how dense to make them. I have some that I think are too dense, but then one pair I made as a Christmas gift were probably to loosely knit. I'll keep working at it. My family seems to enjoy wearing them. I'm probably the only one who notices the differences. I've tried to get them to critique the socks so I can perfect my pattern, but they seem to have no complaints. As long as I keep making them, it looks like they'll keep wearing them. I just want them to last, and it appears with the pair that have worn out it was probably the yarn I chose. Another learning experience.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tlrow said:


> Thank you. This was what I was looking for. I've only been knitting socks for a couple of years and have made 28 pairs. I'm still learning.
> 
> Thank you for your other suggestions. I struggle with how dense to make them. I have some that I think are too dense, but then one pair I made as a Christmas gift were probably to loosely knit. I'll keep working at it. My family seems to enjoy wearing them. I'm probably the only one who notices the differences. I've tried to get them to critique the socks so I can perfect my pattern, but they seem to have no complaints. As long as I keep making them, it looks like they'll keep wearing them. I just want them to last, and it appears with the pair that have worn out it was probably the yarn I chose. Another learning experience.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Yep .. Quality in Quality out. My time is valuable also, so why waste it on inferior yarn. That's how it is.


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

WindingRoad ~ I hope you are still on line. I asked a question about your post and it ended up last in the first page of replies. Then, you answered the post from "tlrow", but not mine. Makes me think that you went straight to the second page, but didn't see the last post on the first page. Right?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Passionetta said:


> WindingRoad ~ Oh I like your idea of a padded sole. My DL loves the socks I give her and especially the ones with cushy soles. I gotta try your method. But I'm not positive about the instructions. Does K1 Slpw mean knit one, slip one?


Yes on an odd number of stitches
Row 1 K1, Sl1 (purlwise)
Row 2 K.

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until you are ready to turn your heel if you do toe up. If you do cuff down repeat rows until you start decreases for toes.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

You need to use actual sock yarn, usually 75% wool and 25% nylon. I have also heard that wearing them stocking footed on carpeting around the house wears them out quickly. Elizabeth Zimmermann has a pattern that you can actually remove and reknit the sole of a sock with holes in it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Passionetta said:


> WindingRoad ~ I hope you are still on line. I asked a question about your post and it ended up last in the first page of replies. Then, you answered the post from "tlrow", but not mine. Makes me think that you went straight to the second page, but didn't see the last post on the first page. Right?


Patience darling. It's here. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> You need to use actual sock yarn, usually 75% wool and 25% nylon. I have also heard that wearing them stocking footed on carpeting around the house wears them out quickly. Elizabeth Zimmermann has a pattern that you can actually remove and reknit the sole of a sock with holes in it.


And yet I hate slippers or shoes. So I wear mine on carpet, asphalt ( have to go get the mail) tile, and hardwood. Again dense fabric, quality yarn, and 25% nylon surefire. LOL


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Walmart now carries the Wooly Nylon. $2 per spool.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> You can pad them by using an odd number of stitches on the sole. And do
> Row 1 K1 Slpw
> Row2 K
> 
> ...


Excellent idea. Thank you WindingRoad.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I made one pair of socks with acrylic yarn and the same thing happened. They were bed socks that I made with worsted weight yarn.
I learned my lesson and now use only yarn made specifically for socks or wool if making a heavier sock. They are just too much work and time to wear out quickly.
I like the idea of the wooly nylon yarn . I have to get some to use with my plain wool yarn.
I make a lot of felted slipper for my DH ,have to try some in the heels.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

chickkie said:


> what yarn did you use? I have socks that are many years old without any holes, made with sock yarn that has some nylon in it, AND knitted at a very dense gauge.


What brand of sock yarn do you use with nylon? Currently, I'm using Madelinetosh that I had in my stash but has no nylon.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> You can pad them by using an odd number of stitches on the sole. And do
> Row 1 K1 Slpw
> Row2 K
> 
> ...


I looked at you post. What a great idea! So if I understand correctly, you didn't add extra yarn, but it is the stitch you use that makes the sole padded. 
Donna


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I just finished a pair & carried the renforceing thread/yarn along with the sock yarn from toe to heel. My husband is hard on socks & he liked the fit of the renforceing thread combined with the yarn.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I have heard of this technique but was wondering how it effects the fit? It is similar to doing a heel which pulls the fabric in a little for a snugger fit. Do you add stitches for the sole or keep the same number?


WindingRoad said:


> You can pad them by using an odd number of stitches on the sole. And do
> Row 1 K1 Slpw
> Row2 K
> 
> ...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

First I would ask a question... what yarn did you use? was it a true sock yarn (with a minimum of 20% nylon)? 
If sock yarn was used...does she often walk in socks, without shoes, especially on carpeted floors? That will wear holes in socks pretty quickly.
All that aside, when knitting socks a simple way to give some reinforcement to the sole only of a sock is to do either a slip stitch pattern (k1, slip1 one row...knit all stitches for the entire sole side) or Eye of Partridge Stitch (it too, is a slip stitch pattern ... one row k1, sl1, second row K all stitches, third row sl1, k1, fourth row k all stitches. 
Using the term row since you are not doing this pattern on both sides... just on the sole side. These patterns give an extra denseness to the sole only...thus reinforcing that area. I do this in the heel area only.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know if you'd call it padding, but I do a K1P1 rib on the sole after I finish the toe and end when I start the FLK heel. It snugs up against my arch and feels padded to me.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

LindseyR said:


> I don't know if you'd call it padding, but I do a K1P1 rib on the sole after I finish the toe and end when I start the FLK heel. It snugs up against my arch and feels padded to me.


So, if I understand this correctly, you do this K1P1 rib just on the sole needle? The top of the sock needle/s would not be included in the ribbing? I might have to try this next time.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I have lots of hand knit socks I wear everyday. Some are over 6 years old. I recently had to darn the heels on one pair. It is pretty easy to find instructions of how to do this. The rest of my socks are fine. I think it was the yarn I used for this pair. The yarn was a soft slightly thick yarn so I used a larger sized needle with it. I think the larger needle was my downfall. A dense fabric is key for comfortable long lasting socks. So I use size 1 or 0 depending on the thickness of the yarn. I like wool with at least 20% nylon spun in. Although I have a few pair of 100% wool. I won't let myself knit socks with cashmere in the blend although they are soft and pretty I don't think it wears well. The yarn pills and doesn't look as nice after a few wash and wears. So I save cashmere blends for things like hats and mitts.
Another thing I have been doing for the last year is knitting cuff down socks with an afterthought heel. Although I only have darned a couple pairs of socks my newer socks won't need darning because I am using an afterthought heel and can just take the heel(or toe) out and reknit it if it gets worn out.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Adding wooly nylon by carrying it along and knitting it in with your main yarn is a really easy way to reinforce socks. It is very fine, soft, and very stretchy with lots of give. It is also extremely strong. I use wooly nylon when I have a yarn that I really want to use for socks, but it does not have nylon already blended (i.e. 100% merino). It is available in many colors at most sewing stores or online. It comes in a small cone which will last you a long time. Simply carry it along with your yarn and it will blend right in and you will not know it is there.


This is what I do often!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Try your LYS for yarn specifically made to reinforce toes and heels. Most are made in Europe and are a very fine yarn, almost like thick sewing thread. I haven't been able to find it locally for 4 years now. Knowing my DH pokes out his toes and heels, I now use embroidery floss (3 strands held together) to reinforce socks. You have to watch your tension as the floss isn't as flexible as yarn would be. Just a thought . . . . . how about using lace weight yarn? Think I'll try it myself! :thumbup:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> You can pad them by using an odd number of stitches on the sole. And do
> Row 1 K1 Slpw
> Row2 K
> 
> ...


I love your way of padding soles! I must be lucky as the 1st pair of socks I made the instructions told me to do this and it's so comfy. I use this on all my socks.


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I have done a couple of pairs with slip stitch on the entire sole. It makes the sock curl up as you are working but they fit fine and feel very nice and soft. I have never worn through the heel of a sock so I hope it does the same on the sole.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I also love that yarn. I make lightweight cowls out of it and they are just perfect to fill in a neckline. They are virtually weightless and not bulky. I used the double rice stitch which gives them a very drapey, almost woven texture.

Photos of one of my favorites:



tlrow said:


> Hmmm. That might have something to do with it. It is displayed mixed in with the sock yarn. I assumed that it was a sock yarn. I do love the linen stitch scarf I made with my leftovers.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Passionetta said:


> I know what I would do to reinforce in the ball of the foot or bottom of the heel...that is to do a "duplicate" stitch, with whatever yarn or thread you want, in that area. That's just the kitchner (sp?) stitch and I actually like doing it when the stitches I want to duplicate are already there. Doing kitchner stitch when trying to connect rows of live stitches is a little harder.


Sometimes I do Kitchener stitch on toes of socks. I really like it but always hesitant. For some reason I'm scared, afraid I'll mess up! 
I've tried duplicate stitch in the past, love the concept but have had trouble with that. So duplicate st is the same as Kitchener? Didn't realize that. 
Would you mind explaining process of doing that on stitches already there or if you have a link to video that could help me. 
Edit to add: I need more coffee, I know both are duplicating the stitch exactly but I'm just not sure of the process on stitches already there. Hope that makes sense. I like the idea of adding another color using duplicate st too on some projects.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Passionetta said:


> I know what I would do to reinforce in the ball of the foot or bottom of the heel...that is to do a "duplicate" stitch, with whatever yarn or thread you want, in that area. That's just the kitchner (sp?) stitch and I actually like doing it when the stitches I want to duplicate are already there. Doing kitchner stitch when trying to connect rows of live stitches is a little harder.


Kitchener stitch is grafting - connecting the live stitches. Duplicate stitch is stitching with another strand of yarn following the path of the stitches already knit. They are similar, in terms of the motions used, but they are not the same.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Adding wooly nylon by carrying it along and knitting it in with your main yarn is a really easy way to reinforce socks. It is very fine, soft, and very stretchy with lots of give. It is also extremely strong. I use wooly nylon when I have a yarn that I really want to use for socks, but it does not have nylon already blended (i.e. 100% merino). It is available in many colors at most sewing stores or online. It comes in a small cone which will last you a long time. Simply carry it along with your yarn and it will blend right in and you will not know it is there.


Hi Mo, I have never tried this. Will have to give it a go as I have a bit of merino wool in my stash. Sounds easy. Hope you've been doing well.


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with the suggestion of doing a padding for the sole, doing all my socks this way...

For the sole side only : k one row, ( k1, sl 1 purl side ) * 
But i don't just do the sole... I do the heel that way too !

I knit from toes up, Cat's sweet tomato heel. And it's easy to continue the k 1, sl 1 in the heel too !

It work so good ! I Would never go back on not doing this !


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't know if someone mentioned this already, but, if you learn the two circular needle method of working in the round, you can knit the sole at a different gauge, thus making the sole better wearing. When using this method, half the stitches are on one needle and the other half on another needle. Those stitches never leave their needle as you work around, so you can easily use a smaller gauge for the sole. You just have to adjust your stitch count on the sole stitches. Here is a video.




 and part II




These are Cat Bordhi's videos, very good.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

I knit a pair of house shoes from hand spun mohair for my gdil. A couple of years later, I saw she had repaired the soles. She cut soles from denim and hand stitched them on. One instance where my knitting is appreciated. Maybe it is time for me to knit her another pair.
keep knitting,
One More Row


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

I need help. Don't know how or where to post this note, so will just throw it out there. My daughter recently made a trip to Iceland. She returned with yarn for me to knit a pair of socks. I am very pleased and don't want to ruin the yarn. The yarn is Iceland wool. It is in a cake. Very soft and easily pulled in 2. It doesn't appear to be spun, I can see no twist. I don't know if it can even be knit without pulling apart. Do I need to take it to my wheel and put a light twist in it? Maybe someone in the far North will be able to know what this old Texas gal needs to do! Keep Knitting,
One More Row


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw where you can use a fine silk yarn. It will add strength without bulk.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

Your lys should carry reinforcement, you knit it right along with your
Sock yarn


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

one more row said:


> I need help. Don't know how or where to post this note, so will just throw it out there. My daughter recently made a trip to Iceland. She returned with yarn for me to knit a pair of socks. I am very pleased and don't want to ruin the yarn. The yarn is Iceland wool. It is in a cake. Very soft and easily pulled in 2. It doesn't appear to be spun, I can see no twist. I don't know if it can even be knit without pulling apart. Do I need to take it to my wheel and put a light twist in it? Maybe someone in the far North will be able to know what this old Texas gal needs to do! Keep Knitting,
> One More Row


You might want to go to the main forum page, and start a new topic to ask your question. I've seen it in a few threads now, and you don't seem to be getting an answer.

It sounds like you are using a "roving type" yarn, that is unspun or very lightly spun, and is generally used for knitting heavier garments on larger needles. The "tension" you need to put on the yarn to knit socks in a tight or more dense gauge is making the roving type yarn you have pull apart. You need to be more gentle with it.

Or, you can, if you wish, simply spin it on your wheel, and either use it as a single, or ply it. A lot will depend on the yardage you end up with after spinning, as well as the wpi you get from the yarn you've spun with it.

Or, you can use the yarn to make your daughter a pair of "boot socks" at a larger gauge... not sure if you have enough yardage for that, either... you don't really say how big the cake of wool is.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Heel and toe nylon is available. I have used that with good results. Wooly nylon is also good.


----------



## tennbarb (Jun 10, 2013)

I reinforce the areas where I wear my socks out with wooly nylon or the carry along thread that comes with Lang Jawohl yarn. I knit with the carry along only in the specific area, then drop the carry along and resume knitting around to the worn spot or in the case of new sock knitting, to the area i wear them out and use the carry along again. Repeat this until you have covered the trouble area. 
Then I knit the carry along again in the worn spot and drop it when I have covered the area I wear them out. This is great for small areas too, like the toe where the toenail wear through.
If this is clear to y'all I will sign off. lol


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

one more row said:


> I need help. Don't know how or where to post this note, so will just throw it out there. My daughter recently made a trip to Iceland. She returned with yarn for me to knit a pair of socks. I am very pleased and don't want to ruin the yarn. The yarn is Iceland wool. It is in a cake. Very soft and easily pulled in 2. It doesn't appear to be spun, I can see no twist. I don't know if it can even be knit without pulling apart. Do I need to take it to my wheel and put a light twist in it? Maybe someone in the far North will be able to know what this old Texas gal needs to do! Keep Knitting,
> One More Row


This type of yarn is best used for outerwear garments. Sweaters, hats, scarves, mittens. Because it has no, or little, twist it will not stand up to the heavy wear of a sock. Unless you felt the socks. You could make her felted slippers.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

chickkie said:


> what yarn did you use? I have socks that are many years old without any holes, made with sock yarn that has some nylon in it, AND knitted at a very dense gauge.


use sock yarn with nylon, never had anyone tell me they got holes.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflytoo (Jan 10, 2015)

What I have understood so far is the whole foot is reinforced since it is pretty difficult to do just one portion of a tube without doing the rest? I, too, am interested in reinforcing the ball of my foot in a sock as that is where they always wear out... I use sock yarn but they still wear there after about a year. Adding the kitchener stitch over the ball of the foot area is definitely doable! Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. Thanks, guys!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

dragonflytoo said:


> What I have understood so far is the whole foot is reinforced since it is pretty difficult to do just one portion of a tube without doing the rest? I, too, am interested in reinforcing the ball of my foot in a sock as that is where they always wear out... I use sock yarn but they still wear there after about a year. Adding the kitchener stitch over the ball of the foot area is definitely doable! Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. Thanks, guys!


maybe you are not knitting a dense enough fabric. My socks last for years before there is any type of problem, and then I either replace the heels if that is what is wearing, or cut the toe off and make a new toe. Then if it wears out again I may put a new foot in the sock. After all, the cuff will never wear out.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

tlrow said:


> Is there a way to reinforce the sole of a sock when knitting in the round? I couldn't think of a way where that would be possible, unless you just added something later. A pair I made a year ago for my d-i-l have holes in the ball of the foot. I did a search, but didn't really find anything that related specifically to this question.


The best way to make durable socks is to choose a wool yarn with at least 25% nylon AND to knit at a dense gauge. Even though the sock yarn may give a guage based on a #2 needle that size needle will not give you a fine, dense fabric. I never use a needle larger than a #1 and in fact prefer a #0. Yes, it takes a little longer to knit a pair BUT they are confortable and they wear well.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> The best way to make durable socks is to choose a wool yarn with at least 25% nylon AND to knit at a dense gauge. Even though the sock yarn may give a guage based on a #2 needle that size needle will not give you a fine, dense fabric. I never use a needle larger than a #1 and in fact prefer a #0. Yes, it takes a little longer to knit a pair BUT they are confortable and they wear well.


exactly! I never use anything larger than 2mm (0 US) in the foot, but do change sizes gradually as I go up the leg ending with a 3.25mm when I cast off


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dragonflytoo said:


> What I have understood so far is the whole foot is reinforced since it is pretty difficult to do just one portion of a tube without doing the rest? I, too, am interested in reinforcing the ball of my foot in a sock as that is where they always wear out... I use sock yarn but they still wear there after about a year. Adding the kitchener stitch over the ball of the foot area is definitely doable! Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. Thanks, guys!


Kitchener is a way to graft one end of live stitches to another. I think you are actually thinking of doing a duplicate stitch over the area. 
If you wear your socks, without shoes in the house you may be causing excessive wear on your socks....especially if you have rugs in your home.
You certainly could reinforce just the sole area of a sock by using an additional thread of wooly nylon. Or reinforce with one of the "padded" soles using either a simple K1, sl1 design or the more complex Eye of Partridge stitch... both of which are explained earlier in this thread.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

I am using some wooly nylon now with sock yarn on an afterthought heel for reinforcement. Here's my question...does anyone have a suggestion for it not causing a tangled mess with all the twisting it does with your strand of yarn??


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> I am using some wooly nylon now with sock yarn on an afterthought heel for reinforcement. Here's my question...does anyone have a suggestion for it not causing a tangled mess with all the twisting it does with your strand of yarn??


I would keep the Wooly Nylon on a fairly short leash! By that I mean not too long a thread and every now and then I would hold the sock and let the spool unthread or unwrap itself from the sock yarn periodically. It might work. I did that with twisted yarn like Homespun.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> You need to use actual sock yarn, usually 75% wool and 25% nylon. I have also heard that wearing them stocking footed on carpeting around the house wears them out quickly. Elizabeth Zimmermann has a pattern that you can actually remove and reknit the sole of a sock with holes in it.


That would be her "Mocassin Sock". You can even knit the whole sole in a completely different yarn with her instructions. It's in the "Knitter's almanach".


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

one more row said:


> I need help. Don't know how or where to post this note, so will just throw it out there. My daughter recently made a trip to Iceland. She returned with yarn for me to knit a pair of socks. I am very pleased and don't want to ruin the yarn. The yarn is Iceland wool. It is in a cake. Very soft and easily pulled in 2. It doesn't appear to be spun, I can see no twist. I don't know if it can even be knit without pulling apart. Do I need to take it to my wheel and put a light twist in it? Maybe someone in the far North will be able to know what this old Texas gal needs to do! Keep Knitting,
> One More Row


The type of yarn you have is called pencil roving or just roving. We spinners aren't use to calling yarn roving; you do have to be very gentle when knitting with it and it is suggested not to even pull it off the cake while knitting, but to rather carefully unwrap and place on a table in front of you and then knit it, so no extra pulling on the yarn exsits. it knits up soft and cushy. But if you feel more comefortable by putting more of a twist in it, of course you could do that too. I would google the yarn name and see what is said about it and maybe you can find out what kind of things are suggested to make with it.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

On the soles of my slippers I knit1 and purl1 across. It makes the soles thicker. Maybe this would help for socks too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Have you tried wooly nylon thread knitted with the yarn you use? It is used for sewing machines or there are cards of nylon reinforced thread that is made for knitting socks and is available at some local yarn stores (LYS).
> 
> I bought some of my wooly nylon thread at JoAnn Fabrics but I'm sure such places as Hobby Lobby, etc., would also carry sock reinforcemet threads.


I bought serger thread at JoAnn's, the closest to wooly thread they carry. They aren't carrying 'wooly' thread any longer. That's what I was told. Is the proper name, 'wooly thread'?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

tlrow said:


> I used Deborah Norville Serenity Garden. It is synthetic. "Composition: 100% Dralon microfiber" It's very soft, and I thought it would hold up well, but apparently not. I think the socks have been well worn, but I would still expect more than a year's wear.


The best yarn for socks is one that contains wool with a good percentage of nylon: 70% wool - 30% nylon.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Adding wooly nylon by carrying it along and knitting it in with your main yarn is a really easy way to reinforce socks. It is very fine, soft, and very stretchy with lots of give. It is also extremely strong. I use wooly nylon when I have a yarn that I really want to use for socks, but it does not have nylon already blended (i.e. 100% merino). It is available in many colors at most sewing stores or online. It comes in a small cone which will last you a long time. Simply carry it along with your yarn and it will blend right in and you will not know it is there.


That looks like the spool of serger thread I purchased at JoAnn's, but it does not state Wooly Nylon on the label. I paid $6.99 for my spool. It is easy to carry along with regular sock stitches and appears to be strong.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

chickkie said:


> exactly! I never use anything larger than 2mm (0 US) in the foot, but do change sizes gradually as I go up the leg ending with a 3.25mm when I cast off


I agree. I sometimes change to a #1 for the leg if the recipient doesnt have skinny ankles and calves.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Jokim, do you have a problem with the sock yarn and wooly nylon tangling? I started our good with it on the heel I am doing, and it kept twisting and twisting til, like I said earlier, now I have a mess. I need to know how to avoid this problem if you can help. Don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks all. I am still undecided what to do about the Iceland yarn, but I think I will take it to my trusty wheel and lightly spin it, maybe spinning wooly nylon with it. Who knows, I might learn something new. My daughter does not spin or knit and didn't speak the language so ...Bless her heart for remembering me. I will just keep knitting,
One More Row


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Jokim, do you have a problem with the sock yarn and wooly nylon tangling? I started our good with it on the heel I am doing, and it kept twisting and twisting til, like I said earlier, now I have a mess. I need to know how to avoid this problem if you can help. Don't know what I'm doing wrong.


No, no tangles, as a matter of fact, it is really a 'cooperative' thread. Easily handled. But..., I don't think it's 'wooly thread'. The label states 'Bulky Nylon', textured overlocking thread. It's by Guterman.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

That must be the problem. I bought several of these spools. It says "Woolly Nylon" Serger Thread, For Knits, Stretch Fabrics, rolled hems & edges, 100% Nylon.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Passionetta said:


> WindingRoad ~ Oh I like your idea of a padded sole. My DL loves the socks I give her and especially the ones with cushy soles. I gotta try your method. But I'm not positive about the instructions. Does K1 Slpw mean knit one, slip one?


I think it means knit one, slip one purlrwise


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

tlrow said:


> Is there a way to reinforce the sole of a sock when knitting in the round? I couldn't think of a way where that would be possible, unless you just added something later. A pair I made a year ago for my d-i-l have holes in the ball of the foot. I did a search, but didn't really find anything that related specifically to this question.


Check this out.

http://verypink.com/2012/07/05/reinforcing-sock-toes-and-heels/


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I think it means knit one, slip one purlrwise


No need to think about it. It is what it says.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

ADW55 said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://verypink.com/2012/07/05/reinforcing-sock-toes-and-heels/


Thank you for the link. I was aware of adding an extra thread to my knitting but the re enforcing by threading thru the purl bumps is even quicker than using duplicate stitches after the sock is knitted. I have gleaned a lot of useful tricks from this topic.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

knitwitconnie said:


> So, if I understand this correctly, you do this K1P1 rib just on the sole needle? The top of the sock needle/s would not be included in the ribbing? I might have to try this next time.


Yes, that is correct. K1P1 on sole needle only.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

LindseyR said:


> Yes, that is correct. K1P1 on sole needle only.


to each his own, but I can't imagine walking on that. Even a bit of fluff in my socks bother my feet.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried running bonded nylon thread along with the sock yarn? There is some on EBay, and it looks nice. I just wonder if it would be flexible and not tangle. They say it does well under abrasion and is very strong??


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

LindseyR said:


> Yes, that is correct. K1P1 on sole needle only.


I would not want to walk on K1P1 ribbing. And now I have tried the threading yarn on the reverse side thru every other purl bump. Don't want to walk on that either. I like the S1K1 alternating with K. That is the standard heel flap stitch and is very soft and cushy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MsKathy said:


> Has anyone ever tried running bonded nylon thread along with the sock yarn? There is some on EBay, and it looks nice. I just wonder if it would be flexible and not tangle. They say it does well under abrasion and is very strong??


Dense fabric, 25% nylon in yarn and you're all set.


----------



## sailoress (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it is inappropriate to post political pictures or remarks in this blog.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sailoress said:


> I think it is inappropriate to post political pictures or remarks in this blog.


Where is that happening?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

sailoress said:


> I think it is inappropriate to post political pictures or remarks in this blog.


??? There is a section just for political discussions,


----------



## sailoress (Oct 22, 2012)

I am referring to the avatar of a person.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sailoress said:


> I am referring to the avatar of a person.


What political picture?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

LindseyR wrote:
Yes, that is correct. K1P1 on sole needle only.



chickkie said:


> to each his own, but I can't imagine walking on that. Even a bit of fluff in my socks bother my feet.


Wow, I can not imagine wearing a sock with ribbing on the sole. I am sure no matter how small the needle...and how tight the knitting, it would not be very comfortable.

I ski a lot... any wrinkle at all inside a ski boot is torture...any extra fabric at all is the same. To have the "bumpy" surface of ribbing would drive me right out of my boots...or shoes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> LindseyR wrote:
> Yes, that is correct. K1P1 on sole needle only.
> 
> Wow, I can not imagine wearing a sock with ribbing on the sole. I am sure no matter how small the needle...and how tight the knitting, it would not be very comfortable.
> ...


That's why I like K1 S1 for the float it cushions.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sailoress said:


> I think it is inappropriate to post political pictures or remarks in this blog.


there is no political picture in this thread - you must have posted in the wrong place.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> there is no political picture in this thread - you must have posted in the wrong place.


I believe she is referring to the 3 prezs. pic. Mop has.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I believe she is referring to the 3 prezs. pic. Mop has.


don't you think I know that!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> don't you think I know that!


Then why did you post that there are no political pics on this thread? I'm confused. again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it sure doesn't take much to confuse you. Just because someone has an avatar picture, doesn't make it a political post.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> it sure doesn't take much to confuse you. Just because someone has an avatar picture, doesn't make it a political post.


Are you sure? That's what I've been saying. How did you miss that? You never miss anything.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What political picture?


Chickkee ,,, did ya see this post of mine?


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> No need to think about it. It is what it says.


I accidently sent that message to u when it should have been sent to Passioneta. She was the one that asked what S1pw meant. Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> No need to think about it. It is what it says.


I accidently sent that message to u when it should have been sent to Passioneta. She was the one that asked what S1pw meant. Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> No need to think about it. It is what it says.


I accidently sent that message to u when it should have been sent to Passioneta. She was the one that asked what S1pw meant. Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## annieruok (Mar 11, 2013)

I reinforce my socks with crochet cotton on the heels and toes as I am knitting. It is thin enough to not be bulky but tough enough to not make holes. It comes in many more colors too but white is okay.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessie Roberts said:


> I accidently sent that message to u when it should have been sent to Passioneta. She was the one that asked what S1pw meant. Sorry for the mistake!


No problem.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

annieruok said:


> I reinforce my socks with crochet cotton on the heels and toes as I am knitting. It is thin enough to not be bulky but tough enough to not make holes. It comes in many more colors too but white is okay.


what size crochet cotton? Do you have to change needle size where the cotton is included? what needle size do you use and what other yarn ???


----------



## hedgehogsandprairiedogs (May 1, 2017)

I just wanted to thank you for your 'instructions' on how to reinforce/pad a sock sole. I have issues at the ball of my foot and before the heel. I think this is going to be perfect. I have been searching for a way to do this for at least a week and ripped out so many times I've lost count! So again, thank you!


----------



## hedgehogsandprairiedogs (May 1, 2017)

tlrow said:


> Hmmm. That might have something to do with it. It is displayed mixed in with the sock yarn. I assumed that it was a sock yarn. I do love the linen stitch scarf I made with my leftovers.


----------



## hedgehogsandprairiedogs (May 1, 2017)

I just wanted to thank you for your 'instructions' on how to reinforce/pad a sock sole. I have issues at the ball of my foot and before the heel. I think this is going to be perfect. I have been searching for a way to do this for at least a week and ripped out so many times I've lost count! So again, thank you!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> to each his own, but I can't imagine walking on that. Even a bit of fluff in my socks bother my feet.


Repeating k1 p1 is simple ribbing..and Not reinforcing for socks. In fact ribbing can be very ub
Ncomfortable underfoot.
However a 4 round pattern of: 1) k1, s1. 2) k 3) s1, k1 4) k .....this, worked in the round creates the Eye of Partridge stitch...whill reinforce sole, toes and/or heels. When worked flat rows 2 and 4 are purls. Due to some nerve issues, I do prefer the extra padding of this stitch at the ball of foot.

The one time I did that stitch...thsock felt great, but when it sits on the table it looks curled slightly ...but again feels great.


----------

